# Rocket Giotto V - Boiler pressure to low ?



## Coffeejunkie (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi guys,

I bought a Rocket Giotto V last week and I am wondering about the relationship between boiler temperature and boiler pressure.

If I set the boiler temperature to 119 degree C it should result regarding the user manual in a brew temperature of 93 degree which is my desired target. With that setting the boiler pressure gauge shows only 0.8 bar which seems to low (green are is indicated between 1-1.5). If I am raising the boiler temperature to 121 degrees C the boiler pressure is raising to 1.1 which should be the desired state. So far so good but 121 degrees C in the boiler are leading to 95 degrees for brew temperature which might be too high especially for dark roasted beans.

I called the dealer and he told me that I should raise the PID to 122 degree C as a standard (96 degrees brew temperature) and everything will be OK. What I then do not understand is for what reason I then have a PID in the machine ?

Any experiences ? Thoughts ?

Regards Marc


----------

